# Georgia Beekeepers Association Fall Meeting Sept. 17-18



## Steve717 (Sep 23, 2007)

September 17-18, 2010

Georgia Beekeepers Association's Fall Meeting

Location:
Callaway Gardens
5887 Georgia Highway 354 
Pine Mountain, GA 31822 

Cost:
$45.00 per person (includes membership fee)

$70.00 per Family (includes family membership fee)

Online Registration: http://www.gabeekeeping.com/meeting.html

Lodging:
Mountain Creek Inn at Callaway Gardens Resort 
Online Reservations https://resweb.passkey.com/Resweb.do?mode=welcome_gi_new&groupID=2633205

TIME TO GET REGISTERED IS NOW!

The Best Deal For The Fall Meeting

Mountain Creek Inn, Pine Mountain, GA

Blocked Room Rate $109.00 + tax (rate will be honored three days prior to and three days after event)

Breakfast in the Plant Room included - with each night of stay at The Inn.

Free entrance into Callaway Gardens and *Attractions - with each night of stay at The Inn. *Contract included attractions only.

Blocked Room Reservations Cut Off Is August 17, 2010.

For those that call to make reservation please be sure to tell them that you are with the Georgia Beekeepers Association.

Anyone who stays at Callaway Gardens gets free passes to the park and all members of the GBA are eligible for the room discount rate and free passes for 3 days before and after the fall meeting. 

Details:

Each year the Georgia Beekeepers Association opens the doors of southern hospitality and welcomes beekeepers from all over the southeast to attend the very best presentations in the art of beekeeping. This year is no different. Mountain Creek Inn which is across the street from and part of Callaway Gardens will give our members and their guest a fall meeting to remember for years to come.

Don't forget the Georgia State Honey Show! Get your entries ready for the largest honey show in the state! The Georgia State Honey Show Rules are on the Georgia Beekeepers Association Website. http://www.gabeekeeping.com/Forms/Georgia%20State%20Honey%20Show.pdf

Help Needed:

Items are needed for the door prizes, live and silent auctions etc.

Speakers/Instructors:

Ross Conrad learned his craft from world-renowned beekeeper and apitherapist, Charles Mraz, and Charlie's son Bill. Conrad is a former president of the Vermont Beekeepers Association, a regular contributor to Bee Culture - The Magazine of American Beekeeping, and author of Natural Beekeeping: Organic Approaches To Modern Apiculture. Ross has given bee related presentations and led organic beekeeping workshops and classes throughout North America for many years. His beekeeping business, Dancing Bee Gardens, supplies friends, neighbors, and local stores with honey and candles among other bee related products.

Lawrence (Larry) Connor, Ph.D, Owner of Wicwas Press and small scale queen breeder, Kalamazoo, MI. He is the author of several books & writes monthly articles for the American Bee Journal and Bee Culture. He is an advocate for self-sufficiency in bee stock.

Dr. Deborah Delaney is the Extension Apiculturist at the University of Delaware and a rising star in honey bee research and extension. Her research expertise is in the population genetics of bees, including feral honey bees and how they are genetically distinct from managed stock. Debbie also has extensive background in queen rearing and is a popular speaker among beekeeping organizations.

Dr. Marion Ellis is an Associate Professor and Extension Apiculture Specialist at the University of Nebraska. His professional and extension responsibilities include teaching beekeeping, a Master Beekeeping Training Program, Beginning Beekeeping Workshops, Bee Tidings newsletter, and an Apiculture web site. He also conducts a program for kids called Bug Bash – a youth outreach event to introduce young learners to the fascinating world of insects.

Bill Owens is a Past-President of the Georgia Beekeepers Association and currently Georgia's only certified Master Craftsman Beekeeper. He started the Georgia Jr. Beekeeper program in 2006 and took over as the webmaster for the GBA website in 2005.


----------

